# Werbt einem Freund



## Linostar (27. April 2012)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte. 
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Ich würde gerne einen Charakter auf Blackrock Horde oder Aegwynn Allianz hochspielen.

Was ich euch bieten kann: 
- Bin seit Bc dabei und trotzdem noch Spass an WoW 
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reit- und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 
- Eine LvL 25 Gilde inklusive kostenlose Reperaturkosten

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss) 


Was solltet ihr haben? 
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen


Wenn ihr Interesse oder Fragen habt scheut euch nciht mich anzuschreiben. 

Freu mich auf dich  

P.S.: Verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung. Schreibt mir dazu folgendes: 

battle.net Emailadresse+namen
oder
Server+Charaktername einer deiner Chars
 per Privatnachricht und ihr bekommt eine Rolle innerhalb max 2 Tagen.


----------



## Linostar (2. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Linostar (5. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Linostar (15. Mai 2012)

Suche immer noch


----------



## Linostar (20. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Linostar (25. Mai 2012)

/up


----------

